# Intense 951 - Socom-Nachfolger ?



## san_andreas (14. April 2009)

Dieses Bike soll anscheinend zum Sea Otter Festival präsentiert werden:







Definitiv sehr interessant !


----------



## san_andreas (15. April 2009)

Aha, Bild ist wieder da !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (15. April 2009)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_CAXB2T0FEzk/Sdr5caogCmI/AAAAAAAAB1k/iCnDYLjrf7k/s1600-h/951_blue_70.jpg 

Geiles Teil. Man, INTENSE hat echt Ideen OHNE Ende - sehr krass.


----------



## pisskopp (15. April 2009)

wo issn da die idee??


----------



## Christiaan (15. April 2009)

Sattelrohr ein bischen hoch, sieht aus wie das Trek Session 88


----------



## san_andreas (15. April 2009)

.


----------



## °Fahreinheit (15. April 2009)

Also ich finds jetzt gar nicht soo gut.


----------



## walo (15. April 2009)

mich berührts,optisch, auch nicht sonderlich. 

wie sichs anfühlt is natürlich wieder ne andere sache.


----------



## bachmayeah (16. April 2009)

auf jeden fall solls leichter als das evo sein  , wobei ich das evo m6 sooooooo süß fand.


----------



## Christiaan (16. April 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=509991


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> auf jeden fall solls leichter als das evo sein  , wobei ich das evo m6 sooooooo süß fand.



Hast recht ! Übers Evo geht zur Zeit nix drüber !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2009)




----------



## littledevil (16. April 2009)

Das schwarze ist ja der Hammer! Finds optisch deutlich besser als das Socom.


----------



## bachmayeah (16. April 2009)

und wieder mal:
und führe mich nicht in versuchung... oh boy...


----------



## walo (16. April 2009)

walo schrieb:


> mich berührts,optisch, auch nicht sonderlich.


muss mir das nochmals durch den kopf gehen lassen


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2009)

Mir brennt schon die Kreditkarte im Geldbeutel....


----------



## TeeWorks (16. April 2009)

alter des schwarze is ja überlecker - und grad mit den crankbrothers laufrädern    ....nur die decals sind mir sowas von too much oldschool vermixt mit neuen elementen. würgs.


> The first production will be the FRO model with monocoque downtube and G3 dropouts. Later a less expensive std model with a traditional downtube and fixed dropouts will be produced.


-> was soll das bedeuten? ...kein hydroforming unterrohr bei std-modellen?!?

das schwarze wiegt übrigens 17,69kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2009)

Und das weiße 16,8 kg. Nice !


----------



## iNSANE! (16. April 2009)

Ich sag's ja...INTENSE...immer wieder INTENSE! Wollen die uns ruinieren? Da hat man noch nichtmal das M6EVO - und hat plötzlich das Ding schon wieder im Kopf...ohje...

Aber ich will v.a. das verdammte Hardtail!

Achja: Wer will ein STD, wenn man ein FRO haben kann?!


----------



## bobtailoner (16. April 2009)

preise wären ja mal wieder interessant


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2009)

Ich versuch mich ja immer dagegen zu wehren....aber das nächst Bike wird ein Intense.
Seit ich VPP mal ausgiebig probegefahren bin, bin ich eh infiziert.

@bobtailoner: laut Jeff liegt das Bike zwischen Socom und M6, wohl auch preislich.


----------



## TeeWorks (16. April 2009)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Ich sag's ja...INTENSE...immer wieder INTENSE! Wollen die uns ruinieren? Da hat man noch nichtmal das M6EVO - und hat plötzlich das Ding schon wieder im Kopf...ohje...
> 
> Aber ich will v.a. das verdammte Hardtail!
> 
> Achja: Wer will ein STD, wenn man ein FRO haben kann?!



Welches HT? das Tazer HT? ...das will ich auch  ...und das 951? das auch.  
...kann ich mir aber wahrscheinlich beides erst in 5 jahren leisten... studieren is zu teuer


----------



## bachmayeah (16. April 2009)

so ne komplette intense flotte vom bmx über div. mtb´s  zum rennrad hin wäre schon was feines..


----------



## haha (16. April 2009)

sehr schön, dass das socom trotzdem bleibt. irgendwie baut intense aber jetzt zu viele dh´ler, da weiss man ja gar nicht, was man kaufen soll. socom, m6 evo, 951 
ein schöner 200mm freerider vom schlage des alten uzzis wäre mmn sinnvoller, trotzdem ist das 951 schon auch ne ziemliche wucht. ich kauf mir aber erst wieder ein intense, wenn der hinterbau endlich steifer ist und ich das mal testen konnte..


----------



## bachmayeah (16. April 2009)

m6 evo solls nach wie vor nicht (zumindest nicht in absehbarer zeit) geben... 
insofern haste als dh´ler die wahl zwischen m6 (heavy duty-dh), 951 (mittel-dh), und socom (light-dh)  
ich frag mich aber auch ob das der richtige weg für eine firma wie intense ist.
soooo viele mtb´s die sich vom bereich alle iwie überlappen.


----------



## Crak (16. April 2009)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> preise wären ja mal wieder interessant



http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=509991

wenn jeff so viele Ideen hat und die möglichkeit hat sie umzusetzen ist doch super, so hat jeder was von seinen ideen. 

Manche sagen, dass sie das M6 nicht wollen und das Socom auch nicht. Finden jedoch das 951 perfekt. Ist doch super, somit ist für jeden was dabei. 

Außer für mich, wenn das M6 EVO nicht gebaut wird


----------



## Mr.A (16. April 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> ...ich frag mich aber auch ob das der richtige weg für eine firma wie intense ist.
> soooo viele mtb´s die sich vom bereich alle iwie überlappen.



funktioniert doch z.B. bei Nicolai auch ganz gut...das sinds noch mehr ( Ion , Ufo , Helius ST, Lambda , Gboxx-ion )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (16. April 2009)

Mr.A schrieb:


> funktioniert doch z.B. bei Nicolai auch ganz gut...das sinds noch mehr ( Ion , Ufo , Helius ST, Lambda , Gboxx-ion )



true...


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2009)

"MSRP is $2760 for the FRO with Fox RC4 shock, $2420 for the standard version with Fox RC2 shock"

Der Jeff konzipiert ja auch nicht dauernd völlig neue, unterschiedliche Bikes. Der hat schon auch eine Art Baukasten-System, innerhalb dessen sich alle Bikes mehr oder weniger ähneln.

Das 951 fände ich genau richtig. Ausreichend Federweg und nicht zu schwer.
Der Hinterbau schaut auch etwas massiver aus als beim Socom oder täusche ich mich da ?


----------



## TeeWorks (16. April 2009)

hinterbau ausm M6, oberrohr ausm tracer vp ...find ich sehr geil die kombination mehrerer features.

...ob ma bei intense wohl n semesterpraktikum als designstudent bekommt?


----------



## cubebiker (16. April 2009)

Das ist IMO der Hinterbau des M6.das Teil ist brutal lecker! Vor allem hört sich die Geometrie wesentlich interessanter an als beim Socom...


----------



## bachmayeah (16. April 2009)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> hinterbau ausm M6, oberrohr ausm tracer vp ...find ich sehr geil die kombination mehrerer features.
> 
> ...ob ma bei intense wohl n semesterpraktikum als designstudent bekommt?




ich würd auch den hausmeister spielen für essen und n dach überm kopf
ganz nach der these aus wayne´s world:

wir sind unwürdig


----------



## TeeWorks (16. April 2009)

jup sehr wahrscheinlich, allerdings sind änderungen teils soo minimal, dass mans net sieht  ...denk also schon dass der nicht 1:1 der selbe is. es schaut auf jeden fall wesentlich strammer aus, gleichzeitig nicht so brutal massiv wie das M6 - mit dem monocoque unterrohr is das entwurfstechnisch auf jeden Fall ein richtiger Weg, auch wenn sich dadurch die ganze linie ändert (deswegen meint auch der eine oder andere, dass es dem session ähnlich sieht, is halt der gleiche ansatz, den ich überhaupt nicht verkehrt finde  )


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2009)

Schluß mit dem Theorie-Gequatsche !
ICH WILL JETZT DIESEN RAHMEN !


----------



## ralphdownhill (16. April 2009)

Weiss jemand, ob oder ab wann dieser Rahmen zu haben ist?

Brutal geil


----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2009)

"The new Uzzi goes into Production end of this month & the 951 will be end of May." laut Jeff Steber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (16. April 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> ich würd auch den hausmeister spielen für essen und n dach überm kopf
> ganz nach der these aus wayne´s world:
> 
> wir sind unwürdig



nix da. werd da mal anfragen ...ansonsten geh ich zu fisker und schau ab und zu mal bei intense rein   

...wenn mir jemand die restliche kohle hätte, würd ich auch meine wildsau raushauen


----------



## bachmayeah (16. April 2009)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> nix da. werd da mal anfragen ...ansonsten geh ich zu fisker und schau ab und zu mal bei intense rein
> 
> ...wenn mir jemand die restliche kohle hätte, würd ich auch meine wildsau raushauen



die restliche kohle kann man doch am münchner bhf zusammenstrichern 
bitte nix persönlich nehmen und schon garnicht von mir und schon 2 mal garnich heute.


----------



## TeeWorks (16. April 2009)




----------



## bachmayeah (16. April 2009)

i polished oder raw oder wie auch immer man es nennen mag siehts auch sehr schick aus:

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4178019"]Making the 951 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## pisskopp (16. April 2009)

he he he am Ende des Videos entstand dann das Pflichtenheft und die SPEC


----------



## biker_demo (16. April 2009)

grad hab ich mich dazu entschieden das ich ein socom will und jetzt das!

einfach hammer des teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. April 2009)

Habs gerade mit meinen Teilen durchgerechnet....16,9kg mit Fox 40, Maxxis 2,5er UST und V2 Vented. Mit Boxxer WC gehen 16,5kg ohne Probleme.


----------



## walo (16. April 2009)

seid ja alle ganz schön figgrig drauf hier


----------



## iNSANE! (16. April 2009)

Der Thread artet echt aus, ihr geilen Böcke 

Aber ich muss schon zugeben: Die Ökonomen haben Recht: Die Inflation kommt - nämlich die Inflation der geilen DH Bikes, die ich gerne hätte...

In meinem Geldbeutel verhält es sich dann genau andersherum


----------



## bobtailoner (16. April 2009)

find das teil ja auch einfach nur scharf. aber hab bissl angst vor den deustchen preisen.
der rahmen mit ner boxxer wc drin schaut schon schön aus, aber meine erfste wahl wäre er nicht


----------



## iRider (16. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Habs gerade mit meinen Teilen durchgerechnet....16,9kg mit Fox 40, Maxxis 2,5er UST und V2 Vented. Mit Boxxer WC gehen 16,5kg ohne Probleme.



An das Gewicht glaube ich noch nicht. Der Socom-Rahmen war damals mit unter 4000 g angekündigt und war locker über 300 g schwerer. Jetzt der Rahmen ist auf aktuellem Socom-Gewicht angekündigt, also wird er schwerer sein. Auch wenn man den komplizierteren Rahmen sieht denke ich er ist schwerer. Schätze um die 4500. Lass mich aber gerne positiv überraschen. 
Systemgewicht wird wohl dank 83 mm Kurbeln und 150 mm Hinterrad nicht an das Socom rankommen, auch wenn man die gezeigten Aufbauten und deren Gewichte glaubt.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. April 2009)

sch**** aufs gewicht! Es sieht einfach nur super geil aus! Der Jeff Steber bringt mich noch ins Grab oder Knast!


----------



## Trickz (16. April 2009)

schon sehr geil das 951, gäbs das socom nicht könnte man fast schwach werden 
aber sogesehen ist es doch eigentlich nen sinnloses modell oder?
gleicher federweg, schwerer, teurer


----------



## cubebiker (16. April 2009)

Preise sind beim Blog des deutschen Importeurs zu finden. Mit RC2 und ohne FRO 2700 und mit RC4 und FRO 3000 Euro. Geht in die gleiche Richtung wie das Socom. Ich finde nicht das das ein unnötiges Modell ist. Ich möchte nciht so gerne mit 66,5° HA rumfahren. Ich finde an meinem Commencal die 63° schon richtig gut! Da kommt ein Socom mit 64° gerade recht! Ausserdem VPP2 soll ja auch etwas besser funktionieren. Aber das ist ja nur Theorie! Das wird sich zeigen!


----------



## neikless (17. April 2009)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Ich sag's ja...INTENSE...immer wieder INTENSE! Wollen die uns ruinieren? Da hat man noch nichtmal das M6EVO - und hat plötzlich das Ding schon wieder im Kopf...ohje...
> 
> Aber ich will v.a. das verdammte Hardtail!
> 
> Achja: Wer will ein STD, wenn man ein FRO haben kann?!



es ist schlimm ,das der wahnsinn immer wieder eine steigerung findet,
ich finde das 951 bisher für mich schöner und interessanter als socom und m3-6 zusammen  ... und geben dir recht das es momentan bei intense aus allen poren zu prodeln scheint, schön so ! das 4x fully sowie HT sind übrigens auch nice ohne ende, und ich bin nach wie vor ein ss fan !

meinst du mit STD das cove STD ? das finde ich allerdings immer noch
sehr chic deep cove rules !


----------



## TeeWorks (17. April 2009)

nein er meint die standardausführung des 951. die wirds wohl geben ohne gepresstes Unterrohr und mit fixierten Ausfallenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (17. April 2009)

Trickz schrieb:


> schon sehr geil das 951, gäbs das socom nicht könnte man fast schwach werden
> aber sogesehen ist es doch eigentlich nen sinnloses modell oder?
> gleicher federweg, schwerer, teurer



Also wenn ich den Rahmen im Gegensatz zum Socom mit meinen knapp 2 Zentnern fahren könnte,dann finde ich den absolut sinnvoll


----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2009)

Word !


----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2009)

Bilder aus Sea Otter:


































Mehr hier:
http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/showgallery.php/cat/866


----------



## Trickz (17. April 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Also wenn ich den Rahmen im Gegensatz zum Socom mit meinen knapp 2 Zentnern fahren könnte,dann finde ich den absolut sinnvoll



das stimmt allerdings, und das mit den winkeln hatte ich auch nicht bedacht. also doch kein sinnloses modell okok 
schande über mein haupt 

btw: diese g3 ausfaller sind ja mal DIE geniale idee schlechthin


----------



## pisskopp (17. April 2009)

geilo Kawasaki Grün..... lecker.


----------



## Soulbrother (17. April 2009)

Das Ding macht mich immer mehr an,gerade auch in grün,und bringt mich extrem in Schwulitäten.
Na toll,da ist es wieder,dieses saublöde Gefühl...oh weh,oh weh


----------



## san_andreas (17. April 2009)

Mir gehts nicht anders, sind ganz normale Frühlingsgefühle.


----------



## biker_demo (17. April 2009)

bei so schönen bikes...
wenn sich die frühlingsgefühle jetzt noch in geld verwandeln würden


----------



## TeeWorks (17. April 2009)

da hat aber der rick ziemlichen mist zusammen geschweißt wenn man sich die nahaufnahme da mal anschaut vom sattelrohr   (jaja prototyp oder was auch immer ...letztendlich kommen aber nach europa eh feinerweise immer nur die qualitativ besten rahmen  )

...ansonsten, ich habs gut, werd in der nächsten zeit nicht annähernd das kapital für sonen rahmen zusammenbringen      ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (17. April 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Also wenn ich den Rahmen im Gegensatz zum Socom mit meinen knapp 2 Zentnern fahren könnte,dann finde ich den absolut sinnvoll




kannst auch das socom mit knapp 2 zentnern fahren, das steckt der weg. zumindest ich hatte mit guten 90 kg mit ausrüstung noch kein problem.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (17. April 2009)

Das schlimmst an der Sache ist eigentlich das.....sagen wir mal wir haben Geld(genug Geld) egal ob wir bei zig Anbieter oder Freund und Freundes Freunde um einen Rabatt für das Bike ansuchen müssten. Den Rahmen oder das Komplettbike sofort bestellen könnten, bis das bei uns Lieferbar ist??? Es gibt noch weder die Boxxer noch den 951er Rahmen. Da ist mit Sicherheit die halbe Saison herum und wenn nicht ganz. .....im September ist wieder die Bikemesse und den Jeff fällt bis dahin sicher wieder was neues ein. Somit ist die innere Unzufriedenheit wieder hergestellt!  Verfluchter Teufelskreis!


----------



## oBATMANo (17. April 2009)

cubebiker schrieb:


> Preise sind beim Blog des deutschen Importeurs zu finden. Mit RC2 und ohne FRO 2700 und mit RC4 und FRO 3000 Euro. Geht in die gleiche Richtung wie das Socom. Ich finde nicht das das ein unnötiges Modell ist. Ich möchte nciht so gerne mit 66,5° HA rumfahren. Ich finde an meinem Commencal die 63° schon richtig gut! Da kommt ein Socom mit 64° gerade recht! Ausserdem VPP2 soll ja auch etwas besser funktionieren. Aber das ist ja nur Theorie! Das wird sich zeigen!



Socom hat für einen DHler keine wirklich ansprechende Geometrie.
Zumindest für mich. Seh ich eher als leichtes FRradl.

Das 951 ist aber schon nen heißes Gerät 
Da fällts schwer sich zwischen dem M6 und 951 zu entscheiden.

VPP2 ist nicht besser, nur anders.
Federt weniger nach hinten aus und läßt sich besser treten.
Verhält sich mehr wie ein Eingelenker mit tiefem Drehpunkt.
Also besser aus Kurven heraus zu beschleunigen und straffer zu treten dafür schlechter bei großen Hindernissen wie Steinfeldern und straffer bei Landungen.
So zumindest die Theorie.

Schade, dass das 951 nicht das verstellbare Steuerrohr vom M6 evo erhält.
Da ich erst 2010 nen neues Radl brauch, bau ich noch aufs M6 evo.


----------



## iRider (17. April 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Socom hat für einen DHler keine wirklich ansprechende Geometrie.
> Zumindest für mich. Seh ich eher als leichtes FRradl.



Zum Glück hast Du das eingeschränkt. Und wenn Du nicht auf einem Socom schnell sein kannst dann liegt es bestimmt nicht am Rad.  Kommt halt auf Deinen Fahrstil an. Und BTW: mit den Slacker-Ausfallenden ist das Socom geometriemässig ziemlich auf der Höhe (abgesehen von den 62-64° Lenkwinkeln die alle Leute meinen zu brauchen seit Dirt das hochjubelt und Sam Hill das fährt).


----------



## Stylo77 (17. April 2009)

also ich hab meinen "frühlingsgefühlen" freien lauf gelassen und bestellt


----------



## oBATMANo (17. April 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Zum Glück hast Du das eingeschränkt. Und wenn Du nicht auf einem Socom schnell sein kannst dann liegt es bestimmt nicht am Rad.  Kommt halt auf Deinen Fahrstil an. Und BTW: mit den Slacker-Ausfallenden ist das Socom geometriemässig ziemlich auf der Höhe (abgesehen von den 62-64° Lenkwinkeln die alle Leute meinen zu brauchen seit Dirt das hochjubelt und Sam Hill das fährt).



Nen Socom wär was für meine Frau 

Flache Lenkwinkel werden schon lange im WC gefahren und hat nix mit Hill oder der dirt zu tun. So ein Blödsinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppenwolf1980 (18. April 2009)

Wann gibt es denn diesen Rahmen ;-)


----------



## iRider (18. April 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Nen Socom wär was für meine Frau
> 
> Flache Lenkwinkel werden schon lange im WC gefahren und hat nix mit Hill oder der dirt zu tun. So ein Blödsinn.



Habe ich auch nicht bestritten dass die flachen Winkel schon lange im WC gefahren werden. Aber Du hast Recht, es ist totaler Blödsinn dass neuerdings jeder meint für seinen Fichtenslalom-Hometrail ohne richtig Gefälle ein Rad mit 62° Lenkwinkel zu brauchen. Wenn das Gelände stimmt dann ist das was Feines, allerdings keine Vorraussetzung wie man am Gesamtsieger des WC 2008 sieht der ein total altmodisches Serien V10 zum Sieg gefahren hat. 
Mein Argument hier ist dass das Rad zum Fahrer und Gelände passen muss. Deshalb ist Vielfalt wie Intense sie anbietet klasse, so kann jeder das finden was ihn schnell und glücklich macht.


----------



## oBATMANo (19. April 2009)

Jääh, meine Frau wird Worldcup Siegerin.
Ich kauf dann lieber das vorher erwähnte Commencal.

Socom ist einfach in meinen Augen nix halbes und nix ganzes.
Mein Enduro/Touren Radl hat nen flacheren Lenkwinkel, tieferes Tretlager und der Radstand dürfte wohl ähnlich sein.
Und ja, auch damit kann man schnell sein.
So hat jeder, das was er will.

Das 951 ist nach meinem Maßstab auf jeden Fall ein Fortschritt gegenbüber dem Socom.

Allerdings hab ich gestern neue Bilder vom neuen Turner DHR gesehen und da sag ich dann nur adieu zu Intense 
Aber das evo M6 ist schon sexy


----------



## iRider (19. April 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Socom ist einfach in meinen Augen nix halbes und nix ganzes.
> Mein Enduro/Touren Radl hat nen flacheren Lenkwinkel, tieferes Tretlager und der Radstand dürfte wohl ähnlich sein.
> Und ja, auch damit kann man schnell sein.



Was ist denn das für ein Argument? Der Schwanenhals meiner Oma hat ein tieferes Tretlager und einen flacheren Lenkwinkel als das Socom, und???? Das Enduro kann einem Socom auf einer richtigen DH-Strecke niemals das Wasser reichen, zu verschiedene Einsatzbereiche. Socom ist halt ein superleichtes DH-Bike für einen Fahrer der nicht nur draufhält, das 951 geht mehr in die Richtung Plow-Bike.


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (19. April 2009)

Wenn das 951 bis zum August lieferbar ist werde ich es auf jeden Fall mal bestellen und testen ;-) , also wenn einer ein fast neues M6 im Sommer haben will haha ;-)  .


----------



## oBATMANo (19. April 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Argument? Der Schwanenhals meiner Oma hat ein tieferes Tretlager und einen flacheren Lenkwinkel als das Socom, und???? Das Enduro kann einem Socom auf einer richtigen DH-Strecke niemals das Wasser reichen, zu verschiedene Einsatzbereiche. Socom ist halt ein superleichtes DH-Bike für einen Fahrer der nicht nur draufhält, das 951 geht mehr in die Richtung Plow-Bike.



wollt Dich nur bissl aufziehen 
Eigentlich wollt ich den Beitrag gerade löschen, aber dafür ists schon zu spät.
Socom ist nen feines Radl, aber halt nicht das was ich such


----------



## iRider (20. April 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> wollt Dich nur bissl aufziehen
> Eigentlich wollt ich den Beitrag gerade löschen, aber dafür ists schon zu spät.
> Socom ist nen feines Radl, aber halt nicht das was ich such



Habe gerade die ersten richtigen Fahrten mit den Slacker-Ausfallenden hinter mir und muss sagen.....net schlecht wenn es sehr steil wird oder in Kurven.   Allerdings hatte die untere Rolle der e.13 SRS+ beim Durchschlagen der Federung einmal Bodenkontakt.


----------



## iNSANE! (20. April 2009)

Das neue M3 dürfte damit ja dann wohl Geschichte sein


----------



## walo (20. April 2009)

welches m3, hab ich was verpasst?
meinst du s m6 evo?


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2009)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Das neue M3 dürfte damit ja dann wohl Geschichte sein



Ist doch egal, ob das Ding "M3" oder "951" heißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (20. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


>



Überzeugt mich mal bitte, das ich es nicht brauche! Verdammt is das Teil legger  Macht es sinn damit in der norddeutschen Tiefebene zu touren?


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2009)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Macht es sinn damit in der norddeutschen Tiefebene zu touren?



Na klar ! Gepäckträger drauf und ab gehts !


----------



## TigersClaw (20. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Na klar ! Gepäckträger drauf und ab gehts !



Okay, hast mich überredet. Gleich mal bestellen


----------



## oBATMANo (20. April 2009)

Kite Segel kaufen um übern Strand damit ballern 

Gibt es genaue Geometriedaten was die neuen Ausfallenden am Socom bewirken?

Momentan hoff ich noch, dass das 951 nicht das M6 evo ersetzen wird.
Die Übergänge zwischen Uzzi,SS und Tracer sind ja auch fließend


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2009)

Warum sollte es das M6evo ersetzen ?
Das Evo ist doch eine Weiterentwicklung des M6, das weiter im Sortiment bleibt.
Es war außerdem bisher nirgends davon die Rede, daß das M6evo auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## Trickz (20. April 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Gibt es genaue Geometriedaten was die neuen Ausfallenden am Socom bewirken?



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/333053


----------



## bachmayeah (20. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Warum sollte es das M6evo ersetzen ?
> Das Evo ist doch eine Weiterentwicklung des M6, das weiter im Sortiment bleibt.
> Es war außerdem bisher nirgends davon die Rede, daß das M6evo auf den Markt kommt.



genau. eher das gegenteil wurde manifestiert. evtl gibts ja mal ein evo 2 dass sich dann ende des jahres auf der eurobike vorstellen darf


----------



## Downhoehl (20. April 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Habe gerade die ersten richtigen Fahrten mit den Slacker-Ausfallenden hinter mir und muss sagen.....net schlecht wenn es sehr steil wird oder in Kurven.   Allerdings hatte die untere Rolle der e.13 SRS+ beim Durchschlagen der Federung einmal Bodenkontakt.



Sorry für OT: Da die SRS+ ja wohl schon bei euch erhältlich ist, kannst du was dazu sagen, ob das angegebene Gewicht passt und vorallem wie sieht es mit der "Lautstärke" aus? eher laut oder eher leise???


----------



## iNSANE! (20. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ist doch egal, ob das Ding "M3" oder "951" heißt.



Ich hatte diesen M3 Proto den Lehikoinen beim Sea Otter vor einem Jahr hatte aber anders in Erinnerung, oder?!

Fand das noch nen Tick geiler

Nur als Reminder:









Mag aber sein dass man es optisch fürzu nah am M6 (EVO!) hält, und es somit u.U, schwerer am Markt zu platzieren wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (20. April 2009)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Sorry für OT: Da die SRS+ ja wohl schon bei euch erhältlich ist, kannst du was dazu sagen, ob das angegebene Gewicht passt und vorallem wie sieht es mit der "Lautstärke" aus? eher laut oder eher leise???



SRS+ ISCG OLD 36-40, Führung ohne Supercharger, ohne Befestigungsschrauben: 125 g
Supercharger: 100 g

Habe die Führung noch nicht optimal eingestellt. Muss noch feilen um sie näher am Rahmen montieren zu können, deshalb schleift die Kette bei kleinen Gängen. Sie kommt mir aber schon jetzt leiser vor als die alte SRS. Der obere Teil der Führung ist jetzt kürzer. Wo bei der alten beim tiefen Einfedern die Kette geschleift hat ist jetzt genug Platz. Hatte aber ein komisches Problem bei der Montage. Die Kettenblattschrauben die mit der alten SRS kommen sind zu lange, Schrauben von einer Shimano-Kurbel aber zu kurz. Bei der neuen liegen keine Kettenblattschrauben mehr bei! Ein Mix aus Shimano und e.13 hat das Rad fahrbar gemacht, allerdings liegt der Supercharger auf den Muttern nur ca. 1-2 mm auf. Muss mal schauen ob ich was bekomme was passt. Andernfalls endet das bei einem Aufsetzer des Superchargers ungut.
Supercharger ist in nicht montiertem Zustand sehr flexibel, sobald er montiert ist aber steif. Schmäler als der alte ist er auch. Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nix zu sagen.
Die Aluplatte der Führung ist sehr seitensteif, überraschend wenn man sieht wie wenig Material da dran ist.


----------



## iRider (20. April 2009)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Ich hatte diesen M3 Proto den Lehikoinen beim Sea Otter vor einem Jahr hatte aber anders in Erinnerung, oder?!
> 
> Fand das noch nen Tick geiler
> 
> ...



Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das M3 Evo eine Entwicklungsstufe hin zum M6 Evo. Anstatt zwei Bikes die das Team mitschleppen muss (M3 Evo und M6) hat Jeff die in einem Bike kombiniert (M6 Evo). Weniger logistische Probleme.


----------



## Shocker (20. April 2009)

Aufgrund der Wahnsinnigen Begeisterung hier im Forum und  für alle die das 951 in live bewundern wollen:
Wir werden am Bike-Festival am Lago bei uns am Stand einen 951 und Uzzi Musterhaben den ihr euch in Live und Hautnah anschauen könnt. Wie wir grade erfahren haben gehen morgen bei Intense beide bikes an uns raus und werden noch rechtzeitig vor Abfahrt bei uns eintreffen!!!!

Ride on,
FLO


----------



## san_andreas (20. April 2009)

@Shocker: gibts schon Preisvorstellungen ?


----------



## TeeWorks (21. April 2009)

ey cool vllt. komm ich aufn sprung vorbei... wollt eh nen kurztrip nach venedig machen  

@san_andreas: 66 is in kürze verkauft


----------



## Shocker (21. April 2009)

ja preise hatte ich bereits mitgeteilt: 
951 FRO 3000.-â¬ und 951 wird bei 2700.-â¬ liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (21. April 2009)

gute sache flo.
die preise klingen echt gut.
du bekommst post


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. April 2009)

sieht schon sehr interessant aus ja 

ich möchte aber überhaupt erst mal ein VPP Intense fahren!!!
Wird es denn dieses Jahr wieder Testbikes bei den Dirtmasters geben wenn MS-Racing/Intense jetzt nicht mehr is?


----------



## bachmayeah (21. April 2009)

ich würde gerne mal vpp2 fahren, wenns sein muss auch auf nem 951


----------



## Shocker (21. April 2009)

wir werden auf jeden Fall in Willingen mit Testbikes am Start sein...
bis dahin sind die 951 schon fertig!!! ob es sich bis zum dirtmasters ausgeht kann ich leider noch nicht sagen. aber das ein oder andere Testbike werden wir sicher mit im Gepäck haben.


----------



## san_andreas (21. April 2009)

Wann gibts denn Bilder von der einfacheren Version ?


----------



## Crak (21. April 2009)

wenn das heißt, dass ich in Willingen ein 951 testen kann, finde ich das super



Shocker schrieb:


> wir werden auf jeden Fall in Willingen mit Testbikes am Start sein...
> bis dahin sind die 951 schon fertig!!! ob es sich bis zum dirtmasters ausgeht kann ich leider noch nicht sagen. aber das ein oder andere Testbike werden wir sicher mit im Gepäck haben.


----------



## Shocker (21. April 2009)

genau das soll es heisen , bilder von der nicht FRO version gibt es bis dato noch keine, leider.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (21. April 2009)

Shocker schrieb:


> ja preise hatte ich bereits mitgeteilt:
> 951 FRO 3000.- und 951 wird bei 2700.- liegen.



Na sehr groß ist der Preisunterschied aber nicht? Wenn man so das Interview vom Jeff auf Freecaster sieht denkt man schon das der normale wesentlich billiger sein sollt. Auf jeden Fall ist der geringe Preisunterschied bei uns total egal, wer wird sich den billigeren dann kaufen???


----------



## TeeWorks (21. April 2009)

in europa niemand


----------



## san_andreas (22. April 2009)

Denk ich auch, außer das Ding sieht Klassen besser aus.
Und wenn schon 952, dann mit dem neuen FOX RC4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightWing77 (25. April 2009)

Hallo an Alle

Hab das 951 auch vor einiger Zeit gesehen und es juckt echt in den Fingern das Konto zu plündern, geiles Teil !

Nur klär mich mal einer bitte auf...
Nen Kumpel meinte , diese FRO Modelle wären echt nur was für Profis die wirklich fahren können und auch immer die richtige Linie finden, für son normalo Heizer wie ich es bin wär das nichts. Einmal mistig nen Drop gelandet die falsche Linie oder mal schön auf die Schnauze gelegt und solche Teile wären hin meinte er. Man sollte zur normalen Version greifen weil die das " Augen zu u Vollgas egal was kommt drüber " aushalten.
Aber was sagt Ihr dazu ? Hat wer schon solche Unterschiedserfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## bachmayeah (25. April 2009)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle
> 
> Hab das 951 auch vor einiger Zeit gesehen und es juckt echt in den Fingern das Konto zu plündern, geiles Teil !
> 
> ...




klar, wir fahren ja auch alle schon das 951 in seinen versch. versionen..  
ich würde mal frei schnautze behaupten, dass dein kumpel bullshit laberte.
socom hält bei sicherlich nicht immer korrekter line und auch und alle anderen fro modelle halten, was sie versprechen.

die einzigen unterschiede zwischen 951 fro und non-fro ist wohl bauart, dämpfer und gewicht. 

wird schon alles passen.  wobei ich eh allen nur zu (meinem) m6 raten kann 
gerne auch komplett


----------



## NightWing77 (25. April 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> klar, wir fahren ja auch alle schon das 951 in seinen versch. versionen..
> ich würde mal frei schnautze behaupten, dass dein kumpel bullshit laberte.
> socom hält bei sicherlich nicht immer korrekter line und auch und alle anderen fro modelle halten, was sie versprechen.
> 
> ...



Das das 951 noch keiner fährt war mir schon klar, war vielleicht auch von mir etwas unglücklich formuliert
mit den Erfahrungen meinte ich das eher generell, ob irgendwer mit irgendeinem FRO u nicht FRO seine Erfahrung gemacht hat.
Und zu meinem Kumpel... Ich wollte es auch nicht so recht glauben, wäre ja auch fatal für die Firmen wenn sone FRO Variante bei uns normal sterblichen nicht halten würde. Aber naja er war voll überzeugt davon.


----------



## TeeWorks (25. April 2009)

mal ganz nebenbei, im Moment bekommt man bei Intense gar keine großen DH/Freerider mehr, die nicht ForRacingOnly wären 

...evtl. könnt aber natürlich schon sein, dass die dinger "vielleicht" nicht sooooo langlebig sind, wie n massives VPX z.b. ...aber wenn man kein mosher ist, der ohne verstand fährt, sollte das auch wurscht sein.


----------



## DH_RYDA (25. April 2009)

eigentlich war alle intense-bikes bis jetzt For Racing Only, weil die ganze produktreihe auf wettkampffähige bike ausgerichtet ist. die meisten leute, die Intense kaufen, wollen ja auch gerade das, oder nicht?

wenn man nur im Bike herum eiern will und von einem Flat in andere droppen will, sollte man sich eher ein Kona kaufen...


----------



## Crak (25. April 2009)

Beste Farbe!


----------



## san_andreas (25. April 2009)

Wirklich geil !


----------



## TeeWorks (25. April 2009)

DH_RYDA schrieb:


> eigentlich war alle intense-bikes bis jetzt For Racing Only, weil die ganze produktreihe auf wettkampffähige bike ausgerichtet ist. die meisten leute, die Intense kaufen, wollen ja auch gerade das, oder nicht?
> 
> wenn man nur im Bike herum eiern will und von einem Flat in andere droppen will, sollte man sich eher ein Kona kaufen...



jo hast vollkommen Recht, ich denke nur dass sich einige halt von dem Label abschrecken lassen. Zumeißt bedeutet Race Only doch, dass etwas sehr hochgezüchtet ist und für kurzfristig extreme Belastung ausgelegt ist und deswegen hohen Wartungsaufwand bedeutet... 
Denke aber dass sich FRO in der Hinsicht nicht sonderlich von den normalen unterscheiden - oder kann mich jemand eines besseren belehren? 

cheerio
Flo

P.S: @ DH_Ryda: Was macht der schöckl?  ...hätte ja schon lust demnächst mal auf ne gemütliche runde soulriden da, hab aber null training (unibedingt  ), kann ich am schöckl au einfach nur erstmal nur gemütlich runterollern oder is nur die heftige strecke fahrtauglich?


----------



## xMARTINx (26. April 2009)

vom testival bei hibike,aber das m6 evo ist trotzdem geiler





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (26. April 2009)

wie ich schon gesagt hab, für mich sieht das M6 einfach race-lastiger aus, vor allem weil der Dämpfer einfach so nah am Tretlager liegt, für optimal tiefen Schwerpunkt etc.pp 

Socom = Ultraleichtwaffe, 951 = Massiver Bomber, M6 (Evo) = F1  

just my 2 cent. 

...der blaue Rahmen is wahnsinn


----------



## bachmayeah (26. April 2009)

also das 951 als massiven bomber zu bezeichnen finde ich dezent übertrieben. wie kommste denn auf die idee. es scheint ja ein gutes stück leichter zu sein als das m6.


----------



## DH_RYDA (26. April 2009)

[QUOTE

P.S: @ DH_Ryda: Was macht der schöckl?  ...hätte ja schon lust demnächst mal auf ne gemütliche runde soulriden da, hab aber null training (unibedingt  ), kann ich am schöckl au einfach nur erstmal nur gemütlich runterollern oder is nur die heftige strecke fahrtauglich?[/QUOTE]

bin immer bereicht, schöckl wartet schon. brauchst nur mal schreiben, wann du zeit hast.....


----------



## bachmayeah (28. April 2009)

Crak schrieb:


> Beste Farbe!



wenn ich das bild so vergleiche mit dem bereich eines m6






muss ich mir dann sorgen machen, dass das 951 am anfang des hinterbaus bzw die umlenkung an sich gefährdeter ist mal felskontakt zu haben...

das würde mich als 951 interessent je nach local spot (wildbad oder vgl) n bissi abturnen.


----------



## san_andreas (28. April 2009)

Aber ist der Umlenkhebel überhaupt jemals in der gezeigten Position, außer wenn er total entlastet ist ?
Sobald das Bike im Sag ist, schwenkt der Hebel doch deutlich nach oben ?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. April 2009)

interessant ja! Hm? 
Dann wissen wir ja wo der erste Blick hingeht bei den Testbikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walo (28. April 2009)

da bleibst du zuerst mit dem kettenblatt/rockring hängen.


----------



## bachmayeah (28. April 2009)

und wenn man dann schräg übern stein fährt oder einer vom vorderrad komisch ein wenig hochgeschleudert wird.
soll ja bei denen die die bikes auch in ihrem einsatzgebiet nutzen vorkommen (habe ich gehört)
ich selbst fahre mim m6 eh nur zum mäcces, da gibts seltens loses geröll  
def. bin ich aber mim m6 entspannter, wohingegen die umlenkung beim 951 so oder so tiefer ist.


----------



## bachmayeah (28. April 2009)

doppelpost


----------



## walo (28. April 2009)

was ist mit deiner kompletten linken kettenstrebe am m6, wenn du , beim mac, schräg über den gehweg abrutschen tust?dann kannste es auch nichtmehr so gut als saisonfahrrad rausdrücken.

es findet sich doch immer ein horrorszenario.


----------



## bachmayeah (28. April 2009)

FATAL, wenn ich abrutschen TUE. Allerdings hab ich immer ne Schicht Chickenburger an meinem Rahmen. 
Ich rede ja auch nicht von meiner Fahrweise mit einem 951, sondern habe es generell gehalten,.
ERGO: Ein normaler Gedankengang beim Blick auf den Bereich bei den beiden Bildern, der weitere Gedankengänge bei Leuten, die in solchen Gebieten fahren ankurbeln könnte. Dachte man wäre hier in einem Forum, in dem so etwas üblich sei...
sorry hierfür


----------



## san_andreas (28. April 2009)

Der Gedanke, dass die Position des Hebels an der Stelle ungünstig ist, drängt sich leider sofort auf. Bei einem 36er oder 38er Kettenblatt ist das sicher grenzwertig.


----------



## klemmi (28. April 2009)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> Zumeißt bedeutet Race Only doch, dass etwas sehr hochgezüchtet ist und für kurzfristig extreme Belastung ausgelegt ist und deswegen hohen Wartungsaufwand bedeutet...



So würde ich das auslegen... Für mich eher abschreckend als lockend zumindest als Fahrer ohne Support der Firma oder eines Sponsors.

Die dinger brauchen einen regelmässigen Service und sind deshalb auch nach dem Kauf noch sehr kostenintensiv. Dafür bekommt man auch eine richtige Rennmaschine. Wer sich einen Rahmen für VK 4000 kauft und danach kein Geld für Lagersätze ausgeben und sich keine Zeit für die Pflege nehmen möchte hat irgendwas falsch gemacht...
Für mich wäre so ein Rad im Moment denke ich nichts... Die Rahmen reizen sehr doch wenn ich es mir genau überlege dann bin ich mit meinem Glory sehr gut dran denn das ding läuft und läuft und läuft (und zwar sehr angenehm)...

Es muss im Endeffekt jeder selbst wissen...
Ich für mich habe entschieden, dass ich ohne Support und ohne ordentliche Kenntnisse im Mechaniker-bereich lieber vorerst die Finger von einem Intense lasse.


----------



## bachmayeah (28. April 2009)

klemmi schrieb:


> So würde ich das auslegen... Für mich eher abschreckend als lockend zumindest als Fahrer ohne Support der Firma oder eines Sponsors.
> 
> Die dinger brauchen einen regelmässigen Service und sind deshalb auch nach dem Kauf noch sehr kostenintensiv. Dafür bekommt man auch eine richtige Rennmaschine. Wer sich einen Rahmen für VK 4000 kauft und danach kein Geld für Lagersätze ausgeben und sich keine Zeit für die Pflege nehmen möchte hat irgendwas falsch gemacht...
> Für mich wäre so ein Rad im Moment denke ich nichts... Die Rahmen reizen sehr doch wenn ich es mir genau überlege dann bin ich mit meinem Glory sehr gut dran denn das ding läuft und läuft und läuft (und zwar sehr angenehm)...
> ...





also meine intenses haben nicht mehr pflege gebraucht als mein sc, demo, kona oder sonstwelche rahmen.


----------



## Downhoehl (28. April 2009)

klemmi schrieb:


> Ich für mich habe entschieden, dass ich ohne Support und ohne ordentliche Kenntnisse im Mechaniker-bereich lieber vorerst die Finger von einem Intense lasse.



Also mein M3 geht jetzt in die 3. Saison und ausser das ich die Lager damals als ich den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft habe, gewechselt hab (gegen SKF-Lager) , musste ich seither nichts machen. Er ist für mich nicht wartungsintensiver als ein anderer Rahmen. Ist aber auch kein FRO-Modell


----------



## Downhoehl (28. April 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> also meine intenses haben nicht mehr pflege gebraucht als mein sc, demo, kona oder sonstwelche rahmen.



Mist, da war einer schneller.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemmi (28. April 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> also meine intenses haben nicht mehr pflege gebraucht als mein sc, demo, kona oder sonstwelche rahmen.



Also ich hab mit Leuten auf den Rennen gesprochen die M6 fahren und die haben einige Hinterbauten und Lager geschrottet...
Es kommt natürlich auf Fahrergewicht, Einsatzgebiet und Häufigkeit des fahrens an...


----------



## san_andreas (28. April 2009)

klemmi schrieb:


> Also ich hab mit Leuten auf den Rennen gesprochen die M6 fahren und die haben einige Hinterbauten und Lager geschrottet...



Also, hast du mit dem Kovarik gesprochen !


----------



## cubebiker (28. April 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> also meine intenses haben nicht mehr pflege gebraucht als mein sc, demo, kona oder sonstwelche rahmen.



Ja aber die Strecke bis zu Deinem Local mäcces ist ja auch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll und bei Regen haste ja auch immer einen Regenschirm dabei  

Im Ernst, es hängt viel zu sehr von jedem einzelnen ab wieviel Wartung ein Rahmen braucht. Reinigung OHNE Dampfstrahler hat mir und dem Nachbesitzer zu zwei Jahren Wartungsfreiem V10 verholfen, obwohl da ja angeblich täglich die Lager sterben sollen. Ich kenne auch Leute, die echt laute und klappernde M6 haben. Die strahlen ja aber auch nach jedem zweiten Lauf den Rahmen mal schnell ab.


----------



## Christiaan (28. April 2009)

Habe schon mehrere Intense Rahmen gehabt, und abgesehen von manchmal neu fetten und sauber machen, vielleicht mal Lager wechseln, gab es noch nie Probleme mit die Rahmen. Das M1 hatte das Problem das die Dampfer Buchsen schneller verschlissen waren, aber außer das, nie wirklich Probleme,  Lager bei viel gebrauch im Schlamm, ist normal, sind ja nicht top gedichtet. Von kaputten Hinterbau habe Ich nie etwas gehört beim M6, bekannter hatte nach 2 Tage den Tretlager seines M6 am ein Stein gelandet, und dann was da ein riss in den Schweiß vom Unterrohr am Tretlager, aber der fahrt es immer noch, und es halt noch imme,r er hat nie die muhe genommen, den Hauptrahmen zu stauschen, er hat es schon mehr als ^ monate liegen.


----------



## klemmi (28. April 2009)

Ich sage ja... es hängt vom Fahrer ab. Ich bin nun mal leider mit meinen knapp 100kg relativ schwer und außerdem habe ich einen sehr unsauberen Fahrstil. Das geht sehr aufs Material... Ich hasse diese kleinen defekte die sich (aufgrund der Lässigkeit der Vertriebe usw.) immer sehr lange hinzögern.
Deshalb will ich etwas unkompliziertes...
Jeder macht seine eigenen Erfahrungen und jeder kann selbst entscheiden und das ist auch gut so. Ich wollte nur mal darlegen wie ich dieses FRO interpretiere.


----------



## san_andreas (28. April 2009)

So feine Rahmen wie ein M6 brauchen einfach Pflege, bzw. müssen sie halt entsprechend behandelt werden.
Kann mich noch gut an einen jungen Kunden erinnern, der sein neues Judge nach einer Woche Winterberg vollkommen fertig in die Werkstatt gebracht hat...Naben kaputt, Buchsen ausgeschlagen, Lager defekt, Felge zermoscht....Bis auf die Felge war alle kaputten Teile auf falsche "Pflege" zurückzuführen...immer schön mit dem Strahler auf die Lager, nix nachgezogen, etc..
Daddy hat sich gefreut, dass er nach einer Woche Bikepark nochmal paar Hundert Euro nachlegen durfte.


----------



## haha (28. April 2009)

ein intense muss man halt lieben, zärtlich streicheln und pflegen
die enduro lager sind halt nicht ausreichend gedichtet, da reicht auch der strahl eines normalen gartenschlauchs, das wasser und dreck in die lager kommt. mir macht das allerdings nichts aus, für mich gibts neben dem fahren fast nichts schöneres, als das bike zu zerlegen, alles komplett zu reinigen und auch die lager mal zu säubern und neu zu fetten. meinen hobel hab ich jetzt ein jahr und zwei monate, in der zeit hab ich 3mal die lager gereinigt und gefettet. am anfang hats mich genervt, mittlerweile ists routine und alle 4 monate zerleg ichs einfach komplett. so wird man halt vom material dazu gezwungen, das zu tun, was eigentlich jedes rad verdient hat, wenn es so genutzt wird wie von uns.


----------



## klemmi (28. April 2009)

haha schrieb:


> ein intense muss man halt lieben, zärtlich streicheln und pflegen
> die enduro lager sind halt nicht ausreichend gedichtet, da reicht auch der strahl eines normalen gartenschlauchs, das wasser und dreck in die lager kommt. mir macht das allerdings nichts aus, für mich gibts neben dem fahren fast nichts schöneres, als das bike zu zerlegen, alles komplett zu reinigen und auch die lager mal zu säubern und neu zu fetten. meinen hobel hab ich jetzt ein jahr und zwei monate, in der zeit hab ich 3mal die lager gereinigt und gefettet. am anfang hats mich genervt, mittlerweile ists routine und alle 4 monate zerleg ichs einfach komplett. so wird man halt vom material dazu gezwungen, das zu tun, was eigentlich jedes rad verdient hat, wenn es so genutzt wird wie von uns.



Genau das will ich mir jetzt auch angewöhnen!
Drückst du die Lager raus oder lässt du die drin beim fetten?
So ein Rennwochenende geht echt massig aufs Material...
Es ist schon anfangs stressig alles auseinanderzubauen und dann wieder zusammen zu schrauben. Aber mit der Zeit findet man den Spaß daran vor allem wenn es dann wieder wie neu glänzt. 
Noch ein positiver Nebeneffekt ist, dass man das ganze Zeug kennen lernt und irgendwann echt firm ist auf der Schiene!

Trotzdem ist mir FRO zu heikel...


----------



## haha (28. April 2009)

nein, dielager drücke ich nicht raus. da hätte ich angst, dass die passungen ausgeweitet werden. einfach die dichtringe der lager vorsichtig mit nem kleinen schlitzschraubendreher entfernen, dann das dreckige fett mit wd 40 rausspülen, das lager drehen, wieder wd 40, dann mit ordentlich druckluft aus dem kompressor das restfett rauspusten. dann ein gutes fett in die lager schmieren ( ich puste das fett gerne vorsichtig mit druckluft rein, geht besser), die dichtringe säubern und wieder zusammenbauen. 
das mit dem fro fass ich nicht so arg auf. für mich ist das eine reine marketingstrategie, die den rahmen für gewisse leute ansprechender/interessanter macht. die intense-rahmen brauchen mmn. nur wegen den schlecht gedichteten endurobearings soviel pflege. von jedem hersteller bricht mal ein rahmen, das lässt sich halt nicht vermeiden. für den üblen mosher ist ein rahmen, der 5,5 kilo wiegt aber sicher besser geeignet als ein 4,5 kilo gerät. vorrausgesetzt, die entwickler haben sich ausreichend gedanken gemacht. ein undurchdachter 10 kilo rahmen bricht sicher schneller als ein durchdachter 4,5 kilo rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (28. April 2009)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Aber ist der Umlenkhebel überhaupt jemals in der gezeigten Position, außer wenn er total entlastet ist ?
> Sobald das Bike im Sag ist, schwenkt der Hebel doch deutlich nach oben ?



Habe mir mal einen Umlenkhebel am Socom durch Feindkontakt verdellert.  
Also selbst der kann so tief hängen. Witz daran war dass weder am Supercharger der e.13 noch an Rahmen oder Schwinge auch nur ein Kratzer war. Habe perfekt gezielt und getroffen, im einzigen kleinen steinigen Stück der Strecke. 
Ersatz war aber günstig. Auch sind die neuen Umlenkhebel deutlich anders (eher so wie das obere Gelenk) und sollten deshalb nicht so schnell verdellern.

Zum FRO Label: ist halt ein leichtes Racebike, ähnlich Sunday, Session usw. Wenn man kein FRO fahren will dann sollte man auch die Finger von anderen leichten DH-Rahmen lassen. Also Mosher, Leute mit etwas kräftigerem Knochenbau oder die notorisch stürzen sollten eher Kona fahren.


----------



## Shocker (28. April 2009)

Hier nochmal für alle die Info: 
951 FRO und das neue Uzzi werden ebenfalls bei uns am Stand C23 am Bike Festival Gardasee zu finden sein wie auch die ganze Intense Line inklusive das erste Tazer VP LTD das uns ende der letzten woche noch erreicht hat!!!
Wir freuen uns euch am Stand zu treffen & Ride on.


----------



## Downhoehl (29. April 2009)

Shocker schrieb:


> Hier nochmal für alle die Info:
> 951 FRO und das neue Uzzi werden ebenfalls bei uns am Stand C23 am Bike Festival Gardasee zu finden sein wie auch die ganze Intense Line inklusive das erste Tazer VP LTD das uns ende der letzten woche noch erreicht hat!!!
> Wir freuen uns euch am Stand zu treffen & Ride on.



Was ist den an dem Tazer  das Limited, handelt es sich dabei um das CRC-Blaue, oder ist das sonstwie modifiziert?


----------



## bachmayeah (29. April 2009)

das tazer vp ist doch auf ne bestimmte anzahl limitiert. ich denke, dass er das meint.


----------



## Downhoehl (29. April 2009)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> das tazer vp ist doch auf ne bestimmte anzahl limitiert. ich denke, dass er das meint.



hab zu schnell gelesen, hab das Tracer gemeint...
Stimmt das Tazer ist ja limitiert.....


----------



## dh-biker (6. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mich schon entschieden. Next Year kommt das 951 in die Garage. Ich habe mich sofort in das Teil verliebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebiker (11. Mai 2009)

Auf den neueren Bildern aus La Bresse wird das 951 immer mit verstellbarem Steuerrohr gezeigt.
Wird das jetzt so ausgeliefert? Ich dachte die Verstellbarkeit des Lenkwinkels kommt rein durch die G3-Ausfaller...


----------



## bobtailoner (11. Mai 2009)

das ist dann wohl die fro version. die soll doch noch bissl mehr können als das "normale"?!


----------



## neikless (11. Mai 2009)




----------



## san_andreas (11. Mai 2009)

Das verstellbare Steuerrohr ist wahrscheinlich wie beim M6 Evo den Pros vorbehalten.
@bobtailoner: das 951, wie man es bisher kennt, ist ja das "Fro".


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (11. Mai 2009)

Was für eine Dämpferlänge hat das 951 ( hab ich entweder überlesen oder es steht nirgens ) .


----------



## cubebiker (11. Mai 2009)

Keine Quelle aber sieht für mich aus wie ein 240er...


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (11. Mai 2009)

Ja denke ich auch das es ein 240 ist . ok dann warte ich mal auf die Fakten .


----------



## Snigga_nr1 (17. Mai 2009)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Ich sag's ja...INTENSE...immer wieder INTENSE! Wollen die uns ruinieren? Da hat man noch nichtmal das M6EVO - und hat plötzlich das Ding schon wieder im Kopf...ohje...
> 
> Aber ich will v.a. das verdammte Hardtail!
> 
> Achja: Wer will ein STD, wenn man ein FRO haben kann?!



haha, auf das Hardtail warte ich jetzt auch schon 2 Jahre...hab mir in der zwischenzeit ein anderes besorgt....aber wenn dann doch eins rauskommt....werd ichs mir wahrsch. holen


----------



## Gloryzero (11. Juni 2009)

Erstmal Grüße an die Intense-Gemeinde! 

Also ich spiel mit dem Gedanken mir den 951er-Rahmen zuzulegen,
bin aber noch skeptisch seit ich Klemmi's Beiträge gelesen hab... Böser Klemmi! 
Nein spaß, aber man soll ja nicht immer durch die rosarote Brille
schauen doch das fällt schwer weil ich mich glaub ich heftigst in
den Rahmen verguckt hab... 

Na jedenfalls würde mich interessieren ob die Lager wirklich so anfällig
sind durch die fehlende Dichtung. Hab an meinem Glory schon alles
gemacht, auch Lager getauscht aber der Rahmen ist halt kein wirkliches
Schnäppchen weswegen ich ungern zur Katze im Sack greifen würde.

Ich hab auch keine Möglichkeit zum proberollern von daher weiß ich nicht
welche Größe ideal wär. Von den Geometrie-Daten auf BMO her tendiere
ich bisher zur M, das Glory (übrigens kein DH sondern das mit 8" Federweg)
fahre ich grad in der S.

Würd mich über 'n paar Anregungen freuen!

Greetings!


----------



## iRider (11. Juni 2009)

Willkommen!

Die Lager sind nicht wirklich anfällig wenn man sie pflegt. Mein Socom hat den ersten Lagersatz und die sind auch nach 2 1/2 Jahren und 3 Wintern noch OK. Ich schmiere die 1-2-mal pro Jahr mit Phil Wood wasserfestem Fett.
Beim 951 kommen die neuen Lager mit den Schmiernippeln zum Einsatz, also musst Du das Rad noch nicht einmal zum Schmieren zerlegen. Langzeiterfahrungen mit den Lagern gibt es nicht da Intense die erst seit Mitte letzen Jahres, angefangen mit dem Tracer VP, verwendet.
Alle Viergelenker mit den kurzen Gelenken sind meiner Erfahrung nach härter zu den Lagern als z.B. Eingelenker, das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Intense schlägt sich da ganz gut denke ich.

Habe noch kein 951 gefahren (hoffe das einem Kumpel seins bald geliefert wird ) aber wenn es ähnlich ist wie das Socom dann ist das Oberrohr lang. Ich fahre ein Socom in M und das Oberrohr fühlt sich an wie ein Demo 8 in L oder ein 303R in L. Das Socom in S ist allerdings eine ganze Ecke kürzer, ziemlicher Sprung finde ich.



Gloryzero schrieb:


> Erstmal Grüße an die Intense-Gemeinde!
> 
> Also ich spiel mit dem Gedanken mir den 951er-Rahmen zuzulegen,
> bin aber noch skeptisch seit ich Klemmi's Beiträge gelesen hab... Böser Klemmi!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haha (11. Juni 2009)

schön isser, und macht auch nen angenehmen eindruck bei aufsitzen..
die lager, solange es immer noch die gleichen sind, sind schrottig. sind einfach unzureichend gedichtet. beste lösung wären mmn schrauben mit nem größeren kopfdurchmesser, die die lager komplett abdecken. ne nut mit o-ring wäre dann noch das sahnehäubchen.. von den neuen abschmiernippeln halte ich nicht sonderlich viel. der nippel sitzt bei den lagern im kurbelbereich mittig, wie soll von dort das fett in die lager gelangen bzw. müsste dann eine dichtung innen fehlen, dass das fett überhaupt dorthinkommt. am besten die serienlager einmalig schrotten und skf reintun, dann is ruhe. 
das glory in größe s ist ein verdammt kurzer hobel, die sitzposition sehr kompakt. möchtest du diese position in etwa beibehalten, dann nimm auch beim 951 größe s.
edit: da war wer schneller


----------



## walo (11. Juni 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Willkommen!
> 
> Die Lager sind nicht wirklich anfällig wenn man sie pflegt. Mein Socom hat den ersten Lagersatz und die sind auch nach 2 1/2 Jahren und 3 Wintern noch OK. Ich schmiere die 1-2-mal pro Jahr mit Phil Wood wasserfestem Fett.
> .



sorry für o.t.
wie bekommst du das alte raus, oder "verbrauchts"das?


----------



## iRider (11. Juni 2009)

walo schrieb:


> sorry für o.t.
> wie bekommst du das alte raus, oder "verbrauchts"das?



Dichtlippe abnehmen, WD40 drauf und ne Weile einwirken lassen, rausputzen oder mit Kompressor rausblasen, trocknen lassen, neues Fett rein. Das Phil Wood scheint nicht rauszuwaschen und sieht auch weniger "fertig" aus als andere Fette.


----------



## Gloryzero (12. Juni 2009)

Ich würd's halt gern mal Probefahren was mir aber höchstwahrscheinlich nicht vergönnt sein wird. Wenn ich dann lese "wie Demo in L" schreckt das schon ein bissel ab. Ich bin laut Perso 1,73m und das Oberrohr der S wär noch kürzer als meins am Glory jetzt ist...


----------



## hacke242 (12. Juni 2009)

Gloryzero schrieb:


> Ich würd's halt gern mal Probefahren was mir aber höchstwahrscheinlich nicht vergönnt sein wird. Wenn ich dann lese "wie Demo in L" schreckt das schon ein bissel ab. Ich bin laut Perso 1,73m und das Oberrohr der S wär noch kürzer als meins am Glory jetzt ist...



Woher hast du denn die Info mit dem " wie ein Demo in L"?


----------



## Gloryzero (12. Juni 2009)

Aus dem Vergleich den der iRider in der #152 gepostet hat.

Das Glory hat halt einen sehr kurzen Radstand und relativ steilen Lenkwinkel 
wodurch es sich recht "verspielt" übern Spot prügeln lässt.
Ich will eben auch keinen Bus fahren... kann das mit den Größen grad net
so recht einschätzen... btw weiß einer wie der Radstand des 951 ist?


----------



## hacke242 (12. Juni 2009)

Gloryzero schrieb:


> Aus dem Vergleich den der iRider in der #152 gepostet hat.
> 
> Das Glory hat halt einen sehr kurzen Radstand und relativ steilen Lenkwinkel
> wodurch es sich recht "verspielt" übern Spot prügeln lässt.
> ...



es bleibt halt nach wie vor sehr theoretisch, aber auf der intense.com siehste doch die daten zum thema radstand, etc. 
übrigens, ich bin 178 und habe mir ein M bestellt.


----------



## haha (12. Juni 2009)

Gloryzero schrieb:


> Ich würd's halt gern mal Probefahren was mir aber höchstwahrscheinlich nicht vergönnt sein wird. Wenn ich dann lese "wie Demo in L" schreckt das schon ein bissel ab. Ich bin laut Perso 1,73m und das Oberrohr der S wär noch kürzer als meins am Glory jetzt ist...



das oberrohr von größe s ist auf keinen fall kürzer als das an deinem glory in s. ich hatte die ehre, ein glory zero in größe s zu fahren. das oberrohr ist deutlich kürzer als am socom in s. ich finde leider gerade keine info zur geometry vom giant, bin mir da aber sehr sicher.
ich bin 1,75 und könnte mir am socom kein längeres oberrohr vorstellen. ich fahre aber auch kein dh-race, sondern eher freeridelastig und mags lieber wendig.


----------



## Gloryzero (13. Juni 2009)

Du nimmst mir die Worte aus'm Mund.
Will halt nicht das Gefühl haben Bus 
zu fahren und unser Home-Spot ist
eigentlich nur Freeride da zu wenig
Gefälle...
Wenn ich die Angaben im Giant-Katalog
mit denen auf der Intense-Seite vergleiche
ist (zumindest auf'm Papier) mein Oberrohr
länger, zwar nur anderthalb cm aber... naja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Athos (13. Juni 2009)

finde das 951 sehr sehr geil........


----------



## Philsen82 (13. Juni 2009)

Gloryzero schrieb:


> unser Home-Spot ist
> eigentlich nur Freeride da zu wenig
> Gefälle...



und dann ein 951? Da wäre doch ein SS oder Socom mit SC bedeutend besser für geeignet oder? Ich weiß ja nicht wie oft du DH race betreibst aber für FR am Homespot fände ich das 951 etwas "oversized"


----------

